# 28 Rsds... Less Than 1 Week



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have had the trailer 6 days, have camped 1 night, and the mods

1...no slip sheets in drawers and cabinets

2...max air cover for bathroom vent

3..removed center section of screen door latch, now it stays closed easier.

4..adjust bathroom door to close tighter

5..Tornado installed with a hose connection thru lower valance

6..Aluminum wheels

7..battery cut-off on the neg side

8..Moved drawer from under dinette to under television stand, put that door 
under the dinette and will use space for laundry.

Going to try and mount screen room tonight ( I would not pay dealer 300 dollars to do) Might have to shift awning 2 1/2 inches to left so 3 windows will open.

John


----------



## TomTomLab (Sep 21, 2004)

Tell us about the alum wheels? WHere and How Much? Thanks
action


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Bought them at a local trailer shop (Friend owns) Star pattern, wheels, lugs center caps $460. Will post pics soon.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

tdvffjohn,

Yeah, Let's see those wheels....Iv'e be threatening to "swap"







the aluminum wheels off my cousin's Aruba when he's not lookin' HEHEHEHEHE

Sidewinder


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

West Coast Copper style rims







for $460 that is a steal.

I cannot wait to check them out at the campsite.









Thor


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We need Spinners!!!!! Fo Schnizzle!!!!!









How was the vent cover install? Your ladder didn't fall?

You have been a busy, busy man!!!

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Pic in my album.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

PIMP MY TRAILER !!!!

Those look great, I want some too


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Well, I had to look, and I must say that those wheels look great!









Now all you need is a fin on the back, and you've got yourself a new hot rod!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I hope you put locks on them I think Thor is going shopping this weekend I will have to put tamperproof on my electric jack.Just kidding Thor







Those rims look great














I might have to bring extra blocks









John

PS If your in the market for a westin brushgaurd for the truck let me know


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Wheels look nice. I went with chrome beauty rings for $15.99 for four.

Beauty Rings

Other quick and easy mods are:

1. Cut aluminum blinds away from window open handles
2. Install sliding shower door (or did you do that already?)

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Blinds were cut by the factory

Thought about shower door, feel like it might make it seem smaller. Like to be able to bump curtain. I m 6' 3' at 260. Tight fit already.

The wheels were my mad money I made driving someone s snow plow this winter.


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

8..Moved drawer from under dinette to under television stand, put that door 
under the dinette and will use space for laundry.

I like this idea and had not thought about it. Do the doors and everything seem to match up right. I use that drawer for odds and ends and it would be nice to have it closer to the outside door.
Thanks - Rich


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Man, I love those wheels! No doubt, the best looking "mod" yet.
Fred


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Thought about shower door, feel like it might make it seem smaller. Like to be able to bump curtain. I m 6' 3' at 260. Tight fit already.
> [snapback]35851[/snapback]​


Here's another mod for you. You could install a crecent-shaped shower curtain rod to add a little elbow room in the shower. You can order them from several websites, but here's one just so you can take a look. Just click on the link, scroll down the page a little until you come to "Crecent Shower Curtain Rod".

Crecent Shower Curtain Rod

We'll most likely have to do this mod ourselves right away since my DH is almost 6'6".


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Bull Elk. The switch was pretty straight forward. On mine the opening of the door under the cabinet is 1/4 in wider so I spaced one runner. they used one screw to set the rear height of the drawer from the floor, just remove, adjust level and screw back together. I put in a second wood screw. The locks they use to hold drawer and cabinet door closed will need to be moved, real easy. Put part on cabinet, insert the part that goes on the door in the other, close door and it will leave a mark to screw it in to door lined up.
On the door to the underseat area, the wood is thicker I flattened out the hinge and put on. I will make a cable to stop door from opening to far.

The whole thing took a little over an hour and thats for me. I had arthroscopic surgery on my right knee 6 weeks ago and cannot put weight on the knee on my knees.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Added 1 more max air vent

added t for road trip grill

now I can level outside cook center

Finished kitchen drawer mod

Moved awning over so screen room does not block 3 windows

modified under the front storage on both sides.

Posted pics of most in my gallery.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Busy Outback Guy,
Nice pictures of your mods. Plank storage of interest for us.
jan


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Finished last 2 before vacation

TV stand.. will cover with vinyl later, painted for now.

Window covers using velcro. removed blinds in reslide and 4 bunks

Pics in my gallery

John


----------

